# Vista Ultimate x64 - Kann keine Dateien auf Festplatte kopieren



## thosch (8. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin,
Ich habe Windows Vista x64 auf meinem Rechner (so weit, so gut).

Downloads funktionieren ohne Probleme, wenn ich jetzt aber von einem Netzlaufwerk Dateien in dasselbe Verzeichnis kopieren möchte, in denen der IE auch die Downloads kopiert, bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, daß der Datenträger schreibgeschützt sei und ich diesen aufheben müßte (Ich kann in dem Ordner ohne Probleme Verzeichnisse/Dateien anlegen, löschen ...).

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich: häääh...

Hatte jmd. zufällig dasselbe Problem bzw. weiß jmd. wie ich Windows dazu bekomme, Dateien von Netzlaufwerken zu akzeptieren.

Mfg
Thorben


----------



## thosch (11. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin,
habe den Fehler gefunden:

Netzwerkfreigabe war ein von Acronis True Image bereitgestelltes Laufwerk.
Dort versucht Vista anscheinend zu schreiben, welches natürlich fehlschlägt.
Mit XP/2000 habe ich dieses Problem nicht.

Lösung: Die Daten von dem Laufwerk auf ein anderes Laufwerk auf dem selben Rechner kopieren, und dann klappts auch mit dem Kopieren übers Netzwerk.

Mfg
Thorben


----------



## franz007 (11. Februar 2007)

thosch hat gesagt.:


> Lösung: Die Daten von dem Laufwerk auf ein anderes Laufwerk auf dem selben Rechner kopieren, und dann klappts auch mit dem Kopieren übers Netzwerk.



Dann bitte als erledigt markieren.


----------

